# For Greg Holub



## Twig Man (Jul 5, 2014)

Greg sent me some really nice basswood. He made me a good deal so I made this out of his wood and will be sending it off to him.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 14, 2014)

Awesome looking forward to it. Thank you sir


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 14, 2014)

John the form on the spoon is very unique. Is it all hand carved? I also like the looks of the platter underneath.

Neil


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 15, 2014)

Neil thanks, It is all hand carved


----------

